# Kim Riddlebarger's New Blog



## Robin (Jan 3, 2006)

Theologian and pastor of Christ Reformed Church; host of the White Horse Inn, Dr. Kim Riddlebarger....

has a new Blog page:

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/welcome/

Robin


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Theologian and pastor of Christ Reformed Church; host of the White Horse Inn, Dr. Kim Riddlebarger....
> 
> has a new Blog page:
> ...



Thanks! I'm a Riddlebarger fan.


----------



## tdowns (Jan 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

The White Horse Inn (when it was an hour Sunday nights) was my first exposure to Reformed thought, I loved it, it blew me away, and it started me on the road...This site was my second major exposure, (actually, a puritan's mind).

Anyway, It'll def. be on my daily check list.

Thanks


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> The White Horse Inn (when it was an hour Sunday nights) was my first exposure to Reformed thought, I loved it, it blew me away, and it started me on the road...This site was my second major exposure, (actually, a puritan's mind).
> 
> Anyway, It'll def. be on my daily check list.
> ...



Hey, me too, Trevor!!!......exactly! And then I found the PB after that.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2006)

Pssst, guys....

notice that Dr. Riddlebarger has an "ask me" department for questions about eschatology!!

He'll probably answer other theological questions, too. 

How cool is that? 

R.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Robin.

Some Schuller fan already took a shot at Kim in a post.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Thanks Robin.
> 
> Some Schuller fan already took a shot at Kim in a post.



Ah...somehow I knew he was expecting it. Did you catch the "Just Plain Nutty" category? I'm sure he'll be getting more heat.... 

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/just-plain-nutty/

r.

[Edited on 1-5-2006 by Robin]


----------



## non dignus (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> ...



Me too. I did my laundry every Sunday night with Mike, Kim, Ken and Rod. 

PTL for WHI!!!


----------



## non dignus (Jan 4, 2006)

PS. By the way, Dr. Matt steered me out of Amyrauldism a couple years after.


----------



## Robin (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> PS. By the way, Dr. Matt steered me out of Amyrauldism a couple years after.



And look at you now, David....you're at a URC - one of the best, I hear!

Dr. Matt....bravo! 

r.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 5, 2006)

Dr. Scott Clark's page is under Riddlebarger's "places I like to go" links.


----------

